# Torch coral melting



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Any ideas. Not brown jelly. No obvious signs of pests. Not too much flow. Water parameters are all good. no clues.

Just put the 3 head frag in on Saturday. All the other frags I bought with this one are fine. here's a couple of pics. sorry for the bad quality


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

Matt is there a chance that it might have been stung by one of your anemones in your tank?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

It was very isolated and away from any other corals.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Torches and hammers are said to be easy but I also don't have any idea from time to time they just melted for reasons that I also couldn't figure out!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*torch*

I have the same problem....i find the ones that come in at the stores
and are brought in from whereever are hit and miss i have more 
luck from ones from fellow reefers


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I got it at the Brantford Coral show from GTACoral, I believe. Weird. It was a rainbow and gorgeous.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Way back ... picked a healthy four heads RR Aussie Golden Torch colony & place it in my tank ... didn't even lasted a month. Couple hundred bucks gone ...

Recently picked a wild 4 heads Indo Orange tipped Torch ... 2 heads died 2 days after & the other half have survived ...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't had the pleasure of a torch yet but I picked up a hammer 5 months ago and it was doing great I moved it to the back of the tank and it started to shrivel up and was looking terrible. In the mean time I picked up a Wall Hammer and placed it under the power head when the other hammer was and was doing well. It looks amazing. I moved the other hammer right up next to the wall and its out and doing great.

I think it has something to do with placement and they like a little flow to make them move a bit.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Could it be something related to the acclimatization procedure?


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

I have the same problem, torches I have had for years will all of a sudden lose a head. I have never been able to figure it out.
Keith.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Serious bummer. Looks like it's a goner. It was so beautiful too.


----------

